# Let's see pics!



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Let's see pics soo far for the season!

Here is the only pic I got so far.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Leroys Landing was HOT that day


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Heres a few


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a decent one I got out at Dawson's, inhaled my helicopter lure all the way into it's gullet. Fought good and hard for about 20 minutes on 4# tippet all the way up till I accidentally dropped it on the rocks. Swam off strong though.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

What happened to that fishes nose?!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I dropped it on the rocks, it was okay though.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

jeeze that's a bad fall.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It swam off, no worries


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol I would have been swimming circles! Well there is one fish in the river that we can follow like its tagged


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

It should have never been in a position to fall on rocks. Scared of getting your hands wet? This is ridiculous. 20 minutes? 4# tippet? So much wrong with this.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Whoa! Honestly I think it would be best to keep those photos to yourself. That looked like a rough day for the fish if it survived. Just cause it can swim doesn't mean it will survive. But he is entitled too two fish a day.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like there are some people who haven't put a single fish on the bank this year, thus have no photo to share, so they have to criticize other folks such as myself for getting on the board before them!!!!!

And yes Steelie.B, I caught it on 4lb test line, which isn't that uncommon at all. The water was gin clear that day and they can see heavier lines so I downsized. You have to play the fish longer since the line is so much weaker. But the fight is so much more rewarding since you get to fight them for a really long time and keeping them on the hook and/or stopping them from breaking your light line is a real challenge.

Rasper, thanks for the understanding. I did let the fish in the photo go, but I kept two nice 14" skippers that day for the smoker. MMMMMMM good eattin!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Trolling. . .. .. .. ..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nah, drifting.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

You'd be right that I haven't put a single fish on the bank this year, but I have caught fish and tailed them, removed the hook, and sent them swimming without ever taking them out of the water. Fishing for steelhead with 4# test is ridiculous. Why not 2# test? Play it for an hour. You should try going for a twenty minute run and then see if you can stay underwater for 2-3 minutes. What is the point of C&R fishing if we're gonna play fish to the point of exhaustion, drag it on the bank, drop it on its nose, and then send it back with a reduced chance of survival? You should have just kept that one.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Steelie.B said:


> You'd be right that I haven't put a single fish on the bank this year, but I have caught fish and tailed them, removed the hook, and sent them swimming without ever taking them out of the water. Fishing for steelhead with 4# test is ridiculous. Why not 2# test? Play it for an hour. You should try going for a twenty minute run and then see if you can stay underwater for 2-3 minutes. What is the point of C&R fishing if we're gonna play fish to the point of exhaustion, drag it on the bank, drop it on its nose, and then send it back with a reduced chance of survival? You should have just kept that one.


agreed


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That fish had been in the river for a while and was colored up. They don't taste very good when they look like that.
Besides it swam off hard and went back to the red it was guarding.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is one of the ones I caught a couple weeks ago.... Been fishing by myself so don't have good pics! 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

jiggin'fool said:


> Here is one of the ones I caught a couple weeks ago.... Been fishing by myself so don't have good pics!
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for bringing the thread back on topic.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

1 of the 7 hooked today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

